# What's the best way to carry a Bow when Hiking?



## Maddmartagan (Feb 13, 2015)

Guys,

I went out to do some scouting a stumping the other day. A few times I wanted to just put my bow away and get somewhere quickly but I realized there wasn't anywhere to put it. I tried to strap it to my back pack but it kept falling down and snagging on bushes. Is there a good way to carry a bow hands free while wearing a pack? Like some sort of product or anything?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I use a hook that goes on your belt and on the grip of the bow. I have strapped it to my backpack when cycling into an elk spot. Most of the time I have it in hand - you never know when the shot will present itself, better to be ready.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

sometimes I cradle it inside of an arm.


----------



## Maddmartagan (Feb 13, 2015)

centershot said:


> I use a hook that goes on your belt and on the grip of the bow. I have strapped it to my backpack when cycling into an elk spot. Most of the time I have it in hand - you never know when the shot will present itself, better to be ready.


I may have to look into something like that. Yes I'd rather hold the bow most of the time, but there are times where it was so dense, I wouldn't be able to take a shot anyways and just wanted to get through as quickly as possible.


----------



## Matt H (Aug 23, 2014)

i hang my bow on my shoulder. string faces front, arm goes inbetween the bow and the string and hangs. not sure how it would work with your pack

found this while looking for a picture to show what i'm talking about
http://tuffhead.com/pages/bowtote.html
View attachment 2607625

about the angle i carry the bow, but without the strap


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I also like to cradle my bows when I carrying them. I hold the bottom or top of the bow quiver..part without the broadheads.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

It you are talking about a backpack and not a day pack, there are fishing poles socks that can be attached to the pack. This will work well for a longbow. There are also packs that have sleeves for carrying skis. The issue is vertical clearance, but that is just a problem you have to deal with when carrying skis into the back country.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

My hand


----------



## WAFlowers (Oct 30, 2014)

There is a product that lets you carry a bow and pack conveniently plus much more. I think it is called an ATV. ;-)


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I use a bow sling with velcro loops for long distance hiking,short distances I just cradle carry my bow.


----------



## VTarcher9 (May 21, 2014)

There a few packs that offer a bow sling, however, they are designed with compounds in mind. My wife bought me a fly fishing/hunting pack and I modified it by attaching a few clips and some good Ole paracord. I has worked beautifully.


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

If you just want to hike and not "hike and hunt", then you can strap it to your back quiver and go.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

JParanee said:


> My hand


That works for me too.


----------



## bwd (Dec 6, 2013)

JParanee said:


> My hand


Can't believe I never thought of that.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

centershot said:


> I use a hook that goes on your belt and on the grip of the bow. I have strapped it to my backpack when cycling into an elk spot. Most of the time I have it in hand - you never know when the shot will present itself, better to be ready.


Madd, something like this from Thris Hand Archery is close to what Centershot is describing. Regards LT 

http://thirdhandarchery.com/product.asp?PRODID=14


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

bwd said:


> Can't believe I never thought of that.


Good sense of humor .....you took it as I meant it  

I've done a lot of hiking and climbing with bows and guns and tough situations your only job was to protect your weapon (hunting implement )  

When lashed or strapped to a pack you just can't do that the old over the shoulder has worked for both rifles and bows for me


----------



## Maddmartagan (Feb 13, 2015)

larry tom said:


> Madd, something like this from Thris Hand Archery is close to what Centershot is describing. Regards LT
> 
> http://thirdhandarchery.com/product.asp?PRODID=14


Larry, I actually have one of those. I like it a lot but unfortunately it isn't very convenient when trying to push through heavy brush. 

Thanks for all the other ideas, guys. I was really hoping there might be some kind of device I hadn't heard of that would attach to my pack and solve all my problems but it looks like I may just have to figure something out in my own. 


The main reason I need somewhere to place my bow is because I'm down in Alabama and the amount of spiderwebs this time of year is unreal. I literally could not walk 5 feet without running directly through a web. Granted, they aren't deadly spiders or anything, but it is just super annoying. So at first, I was trying to just keep my bow in front of me to knock any webs down, but I soon realized that my bow was covered in webs/spiders. I eventually started using an arrow and just going in a circular motion in front of me, but it would have been much easier if my other hand was free to actually moves branches and stuff out of the way. 

Anyways, thanks for the help, I guess there's a reason there isn't really an easy solution. I'll just need to weigh the pros and cons of different carry methods


----------



## Maddmartagan (Feb 13, 2015)

JParanee said:


> My hand


Oh I thought you were supposed to use your feet


----------



## Valachi (Jul 17, 2014)

You really want "bow legs?"

Cut out the Vitamin D, calcium, and phosphate in your diet. 

Avoid sunlight, hike at night while malnourished, and you will be bowlegged in no time.


----------

